# Bring romex out hole in drywall to enter junction box??



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

I put this at the end of another post I started but I'll ask it in its own post:

Is it wrong to bring "romex" thru a hole in drywall to enter a surface mounted j-box? Like the photo I attached. Imagine the cardboard is drywall.

Or is the proper way to use on of the back knockouts and bring the romex in via one of those?

THANKS


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

You can if you use the correct clamp :thumbsup:

Just need a little bigger hole in the drywall is all


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure why you would ever want to do it that way and not the right way.
Just use an old work box.
http://www.alliedmoulded.com/index..../6316/template/products_sub_res/categoryid/61


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

jproffer said:


> You can if you use the correct clamp :thumbsup:
> 
> Just need a little bigger hole in the drywall is all


WHich way are you talking about? Coming directly out of drywall like in photo where black arrow is or by using one of the rear knockouts like where the red arrow is. I know if I use a rear knockout I still need a cable clamp.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Not sure why you would ever want to do it that way and not the right way. Just use an old work box.


Not sure why? Because I want to use a surface mounted 4" square metal box like the one in the photo.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Minus08 said:


> WHich way are you talking about? Coming directly out of drywall like in photo where black arrow is or by using one of the rear knockouts like where the red arrow is. I know if I use a rear knockout I still need a cable clamp.


Any knockout you like. It's not the best way, as Joe said...but it is compliant.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Any knockout you like. It's not the best way, as Joe said...but it is compliant.


So in your opinion it is compliant to just poke a hole in a drywall ceiling, bring the romex out of the hole and attach the romex to a surface mounted j-box.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> So in your opinion it is compliant to just poke a hole in a drywall ceiling, bring the romex out of the hole and attach the romex to a surface mounted j-box.


I thought we addressed it multiple time in the old thread.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Minus08 said:


> So in your opinion it is compliant to just poke a hole in a drywall ceiling, bring the romex out of the hole and attach the romex to a surface mounted j-box.


If it's mounted directly over the hole it's not "subject to damage", so I don't see why not. Still have to use a clamp though, but I think you mentioned above that you were planning on that.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Julius793 said:


> I thought we addressed it multiple time in the old thread.


Oh...didn't see the old thread I guess.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Julius793 said:


> I thought we addressed it multiple time in the old thread.


The question was asked as a "secondary" question in another post. I received a Yes and a No answer. So decided to ask in a topic by itself. Thats it.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Bring the romex right into the back of the box witout any being exsposed.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

jproffer said:


> You can if you use the correct clamp :thumbsup:
> 
> Just need a little bigger hole in the drywall is all


I think this just referred to the need for a clamp, not that you had an incorrect clamp shown.

I try to avoid the center KO so the wires do not interfer with the device being installed.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Jim Port said:


> I think this just referred to the need for a clamp, not that you had an incorrect clamp shown.
> 
> I try to avoid the center KO so the wires do not interfer with the device being installed.


So if there's no wire exposed outside the wall, he don't need a clamp?

It's the finer details I need to get more acquainted with.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No matter which way you do it, you need to clamp the wire to the box.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:

Thought so, but like I said...I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> I try to avoid the center KO so the wires do not interfer with the device being installed.


Good point Jim.


----------

